# angelfish/danios with amano shrimp?



## dhchan888 (Apr 15, 2010)

I plan to get some adult amano shrimp for my tank to clean up some hair algae, but I'm afraid that my hikari/kyathit danios and adult angelfish will eat them. Any experiences?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not trust the Angels. I am not sure about Danios. Are yours staying fairly high up in the tank, or do they explore all over?


----------



## dhchan888 (Apr 15, 2010)

my danios tend to stay around the top/middle of the tank, but they occasionally go to the substrate during feeding time to pick off some leftover food.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

I have full grow Angelfish with Amano shrimps. they are doing fine.

Danios, don't worry, full size Amano is bigger than Danio.

I have a heavy planted tank. may be that's the key.


----------



## stuartog11 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have 4 Med size Angels and just for a test I put some ghost shrimp. Well the angels went after them. They ate about 3 of them and have been chasing the rest.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Angels can be pretty violent ("angel"fish is something of a wild misnomer), and can and will eat anything that fits in their mouths. That's the primary reason I don't have shrimp, lol - waste of money to let them anywhere near my tanks, which almost all contain cichlids, esp. angels. Keeping them well-fed doesn't help much, either. They're notorious beggars and always seem to have _just_ enough extra room in their bellies for the things you _don't_ want them to eat.

Also, if they pair off and start breeding, they get extremely territorial, and will kill (or try to kill) anything that crosses the line into "their" space. That, naturally, isn't conducive to the presence of shrimp. Or your danios, for that matter. Or other fish. Or anything that's not a snail or plant.

I will, however, note that the degree of voraciousness is somewhat variable with angels. They're a species with a lot of personality/individuality, and _some_ specimens are passive enough to tolerate the presence of tankmates that with other angels would be dinner. Case in point: my 55gal, which houses mostly my unpaired male angels (and a handful of stray females, elderly fish, etc.) contains exlusively angels because anything else (incl. cories, of all things) gets killed and eaten. Quickly. But my 29gal houses a mated angel pair, four albino aeneas cories, and 6 otocinclus with no problems whatsoever.

So in that case, it all depends on how much you trust your angels. Given that you're asking in the first place, I wouldn't tend to put shrimp in there - they're likely to become very expensive, gourmet meals.


----------

